# Состояние "Ёжика в тумане"



## Maks07 (4 Мар 2017)

На протяжении полугода мучаюсь постоянными головокружениями, постоянное чувство слабости, шаткости. Началось всё в сентябре месяце после того как я помогал на работе переносить тяжести, немного кружилась голова списал на усталость, через два дня ехав в машине запрокинул голову назад (было чувство скованности в шейном отделе думал поможет) и начал терять сознание. Сознание не потерял вызвали скорую давление 160/90 при моей норме 110-120/80. После этого при запрокидывание головы назад становилось очень дурно,и время от времени были сильные "приливы " в голову от которых чуть сознания не терял. 
Весь октябрь месяц практически постоянно лежал так как любое движение головой провацировало эти" приливы", скакало давление.
Был проведён курс сосудистых препаратов 10 капельниц кавентона с церебролизином,глиателином, кортексином, также пил таблетки мидокалм и бетасерк. После этого лечения "приливы"прошли, но осталось состояние постоянной шаткости, шума в ушах,(что и по сей день не даёт жить качественно как раньше).Было проведено куча мрт обследований, анализов, узи внутренних органов сосудов шеи, также рентген шеи с пробами, флюрография, эхо сердца экг сердца, спирография, эхо головного мозга.В итоге всё отлично единственное что нашли на мрт:
правосторонняя фораминальная протрузия диска с3/с4, размером до 0,3см, частично прикрытая краевыми остеофитами, распространяющаяся на правое межпозвонковое отверстие с его сужением и деформацией дурального мешка.Расстояние от боковых масс атланта до зубовидного отростка с2 позвонка- справа0,3см, слева0,4см.
Заключение :МР картина начальных дегенеративно-дистрофическихизменений шейного отдела позвоночника, протрузиямежпозвонкового диска с3/с4, Ассиметричное стояние зубовидного отростка с2 позвонка в атлантоаксиальном суставе.
На протяжение всего времени было много капельниц уколов и таблеток, так как все Люберецкие врачи неврологи открещиваются от меня ставя ВСД с паническими атаками, был курс лечения в клинике неврозов врач назначил антидипрессанты и сказал что я не "их клиент" нужно искать проблему в другом.
В итоге пришлось отказаться от езды на машине, уволиться с работы и сидеть пить антидипрессанты, за месяц их приёма разницы не почувствовал, как шатало так и шатает хожу как пьяный, быстрая утомляемость и постоянная скованность в шеи и до сих пор дурно после того как запрокину голову назад.
Подскажите пожалуйста возможно ли это состояние "Ёжика в тумане" связано с шеей?


----------



## La murr (4 Мар 2017)

@Maks07, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Maks07 (4 Мар 2017)

Может ли миофасциальный синдром быть причиной


----------



## AIR (4 Мар 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> , как шатало так и шатает хожу как пьяный, быстрая утомляемость и постоянная скованность в шеи и до сих пор дурно после того как запрокину голову назад.


У Вас проблемы при движениях в шее, а обследования проведены в неподвижных состояниях.. При данной проблеме делаются рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .


Maks07 написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста возможно ли это состояние "Ёжика в тумане" связано с шеей?


Да. Точнее с проблемами на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .


----------



## Maks07 (4 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> У Вас проблемы при движениях в шее, а обследования проведены в неподвижных состояниях.. При данной проблеме делаются рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .
> 
> Да. Точнее с проблемами на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .


Здравствуйте, я делал нестабильность с4,с5 показало.


----------



## AIR (4 Мар 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, я делал нестабильность с4,с5 показало.


Это хорошо, а если выложите сюда, еще лучше будет...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

Вестибулометрические пробы проводили?
Эндокринолог?


----------



## Maks07 (5 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вестибулометрические пробы проводили?
> Эндокринолог?


Щитовидка в норме, в позе Розенберга неустойчив больше проб не делал. УЗДГ сосудов шеи умеренно затруднен венозный отток


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вестибулометрические пробы проводили?
> Эндокринолог?


Я к вам Фёдор Петрович записался на приём в Люберцы, скажите я понимаю что у вас большой поток и мне сказали что не раньше 13числа, а раньше может всетаки получится к вам попасть?


----------



## anbhp79 (5 Мар 2017)

@Maks07,  Добрый день. Вы не одиноки в своих страданиях. У меня проблемы с шейным отделом две грыжи протрузии. Постоянно беспокоит писк в ушах, неприятные ощущения в затылочной част головы, боли в районе позвонков с6/с7, головокружение по немногу прошло, но временами появляется, давление в движении поднимается до 150 на 90, хотя рабочее 120 на 80. Вот и сижу здесь в поиске адекватного доктора. Отпишись мне когда побываешь а приеме у Фёдор Петровича. Уж очень сильно хочется вернуться к нормальной жизни!


----------



## Maks07 (5 Мар 2017)

Привет отпишусь обязательно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Там администратор командует.
Наверное, если только кто-то не придёт.
Уздг артерий с поворотами головы?


----------



## Maks07 (6 Мар 2017)

Да с поворотами делал, Работал менеджером постоянно за компом потом за рулём на своих двоих особо и не ходил ))) три года назад также давление скакануло и голова закружилась, невролог в Люберцах поставила синдром позвоночной артерии на фоне нестабильности шейных позвонков за 8 дней на ноги поставила в этот раз все куда печальней.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Так к тому же врачу и сходите.


----------



## Maks07 (6 Мар 2017)

Ходил и прошел лечение она  сказала что как и в прошлый раз синдром позвоночной артерии, назначила лечение прокололи все лекарства, удивилась что нет положительной динамики и сказала что подвывих атланта может давать такие симптомы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Так он у Вас много лет!


----------



## Maks07 (6 Мар 2017)

Фёдор Петрович я не знаю сколько он у меня, мрт шеи за всю жизнь только недавно сделал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

С детства, из-за сколиоза.


----------



## Maks07 (6 Мар 2017)

А теперь понял спасибо. Ну к Вам попасть на приём думаю не будет лишним для меня.
Все же очная консультация куда лучше чем интернет.


----------



## anbhp79 (6 Мар 2017)

Добрый вечер. Прошу прощения за глупые вопросы, но как можно поставить на место атлант? И как проверить в каком он состоянии? Макс расскажи, а то эти барраны меня грузят что у меня ВСД. А симптомы почти те же что и у тебя. Буду благодарен за ответ.


----------



## Maks07 (6 Мар 2017)

Всд ставят когда не могут или не хотят найти причину болезни. И вообще такого диагноза нет. Как ставят атлант смотрел в инете что самый щадящий способ это вытяжение петлей Глиссона. Опять же я не врач , я мрт делал шейного отдела там и обнаружили знаю что ещё через рот рентген делают. Мне тоже ничего толком врачи неврологи не могут сказать довели 
до психушки,а это не дело(лежал в клиники неврозов пил транки нейролептики и антидипрессанты в итоге заведующий выписал меня с словами что я не их клиент ищи проблему с сосудами и найди очень хорошего мануальщика или остеопата)Сейчас грамотного специалиста днём с огнем не найдеш все как под копирку задают вопросы и лечение назначают лижбы что то выписать, а то что у каждого человека свои особенности организма их не волнует. Что платные что бесплатные бездари блин, одна мне вообще сказала что вам жить максимум два месяца осталось нужна операция на мозге и у неё к счастью есть знакомые в клинике и это будет не дёшево))) Мне подсказывает интуиция что всё идет от шеи, шея вообще такая сложная часть тела что любой спазм мышц или смещение может вызвать кучу разной симптоматики. Схожу к Федору Петровичу и послушаю что он мне скажет. А то что Всд я не верю, я не пью не курю не обжираюсь все анализы и обследования в норме какой невроз какое ВСД пусть гуляют)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Можете не приходить, я такой же бездарь.
Я то же считаю, что у вас есть все признаки психовегетатиной окраски тех небольших проблем что от позвоночника.
И главным подтверждением является то, что все анализы и обследования в норме, остается только невроз.

А атлант поставьте на место и чтобы он там и остался не забудьте ногу удлинить, она короче.


----------



## Maks07 (7 Мар 2017)

По поводу ноги и поставьте атлант на место поясните.

И по поводу не приходите на приём. Нашей семье вас порекомендовали как профи с большой буквы!
По сколько консультация нужна не только мне, а также членам моей семьи. По поводу бездарей на свой счёт не надо принимать, поскольку к вам это не относится. А речь идёт о том что я пять месяцев хожу по кругу и толку нигде не было, а количество препаратов которые мне выписали и мы приобрели-можно открывать свою аптеку.


----------



## anbhp79 (7 Мар 2017)

Макс я с тобой полностью согласен! Нужно искать хорошего мануальщика. И будет тебе хорошо. Я сделал вывод что у меня то же Атлант не на месте, еще в октябре по стоял целый день в верх поднятой головой и выпал, другого варианта не вижу. Врачи в футбол достали играть. А как ты узнал что позвонок не на месте?


----------



## Maks07 (7 Мар 2017)

Я на мрт ходил


----------



## anbhp79 (7 Мар 2017)

Конечно! Но в заключении ничего про Атлант нет.


----------



## Maks07 (7 Мар 2017)

В каком заключении?


----------



## anbhp79 (7 Мар 2017)

В заключении мрт ну или в диагнозе.


----------



## Maks07 (7 Мар 2017)

И вправду там только про с2 говорится


----------



## anbhp79 (8 Мар 2017)

Хватит болеть нужно выздоравливать больными мы никому не нужны!!!


----------



## Maks07 (8 Мар 2017)

))) Согласен


----------



## anbhp79 (8 Мар 2017)

нужно попасть  на прием Виталия Казакевича посмотри его видео. Он приезжает в Москву


----------



## Maks07 (9 Мар 2017)

Я был у Фёдора Петровича на приёме и он мне всё объяснил и разложил по полочкам поэтому не вижу смысла ехать к Казакевичу.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Мар 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> он мне всё объяснил и разложил по полочкам поэтому не вижу смысла ехать к Казакевичу.


и нам расскажите.Многие этим страдают,но не все могут доехать  к такому замечательному специалисту


----------



## Maks07 (9 Мар 2017)

Да Федор Петрович действительно классный специалист и хороший человек.
У меня как оказалось есть проблемы в шейном отделе (мышцы спазмированы и позвонки некоторые не двигаются как должны), вегетативной системе, ну и нервы конечно. Проще говоря надо лечиться комплексно а именно мануальная терапия, лфк, работа с психотерапевтом и прием медикаментов.
Вообщем остался я очень доволен, так как получил на свои вопросы ответы. Буду лечиться и менять образ жизни.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Мар 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> прием медикаментов


А медикаменты какие назначили?Мануальную на шею уже начали делать?В том же центре?


----------



## Maks07 (9 Мар 2017)

Пока не начал лечение, да в том же.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Мар 2017)

Удачи.Держите нас в курсе.


----------



## Maks07 (10 Мар 2017)

Спасибо.


----------



## anbhp79 (12 Мар 2017)

Привет Макс расскажи сколько тебе насчитали денег лечение в клинике?
А то сам думаю может приехать к твоему доктору.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (12 Мар 2017)

@Maks07, Где Вы живете?


----------



## Maks07 (12 Мар 2017)

anbhp79 написал(а):


> Привет Макс расскажи сколько тебе насчитали денег лечение в клинике?
> А то сам думаю может приехать к твоему доктору.


По деньгам вся информация есть на сайте клиники, а по общей стоимости у каждого я думаю индивидуально. Цены демократичные.


Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> @Maks07, Где Вы живете?


В Люберцах.


----------



## anbhp79 (14 Мар 2017)

Как называется клиника?


----------



## La murr (14 Мар 2017)

anbhp79 написал(а):


> Как называется клиника?


В подписи доктора Ступина ссылка, пройдя по которой Вы найдёте исчерпывающую информацию.


----------



## anbhp79 (16 Мар 2017)

Макс расскажи ты начал лечение или нет?


----------



## Maks07 (16 Мар 2017)

Да привет, лечусь уже голова меньше кружится и шаткость меньше. Так что рекомендую приезжайте к Федору Петровичу в центр на лечение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2017)

Еще не вылечили.


----------



## Maks07 (16 Мар 2017)

Да Фёдор Петрович, но уже жить хочется)))


----------



## anbhp79 (19 Мар 2017)

Когда жить начинаешь хотеть, каждую секунду своего времени начинаешь ценить. Макс ты хоть нас не бросай рассказывай что и как тебя лечат. А то я уже всерьез задумываюсь  о поездке с Липецка к твоему доктору! Жду с нетерпением ответа.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (20 Мар 2017)

@Maks07, так Вы местный  или остановились где то?
А какое конкретно лечение Вы проходите?


----------



## anbhp79 (21 Мар 2017)

Макс мы ждем твоего ответа!


----------



## Maks07 (22 Мар 2017)

@Viktoria0502,
Я живу и работаю в Люберцах, а так приезжий я)))
Я лечусь комплексно, это и массаж и мануальная терапия и физио процедуры и приём антидипрессантов. Зарядка специальная дома для шейного и грудного отдела, на велике катаюсь по парку. Голова кружиться стала меньше и шаткости уже практически нет.


anbhp79 написал(а):


> Когда жить начинаешь хотеть, каждую секунду своего времени начинаешь ценить. Макс ты хоть нас не бросай рассказывай что и как тебя лечат. А то я уже всерьез задумываюсь  о поездке с Липецка к твоему доктору! Жду с нетерпением ответа.


Центр Фёдора Петровича настоящая находка, врачи очень крутые, медперсонал  хороший. Вы позвоните в центр я думаю вам здесь помогут.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (22 Мар 2017)

@Maks07, А блокады какие нибудь делали?
Какие антидепресанты принимаете?


----------



## Maks07 (22 Мар 2017)

Блокады не делали, антидипрессанты из группы сиозс.


----------



## DBy (23 Мар 2017)

@Maks07, Максим, спасибо, что постите информацию. Очень вдохновляет. Скажите, а какие упражнения ЛФК у Вас - изометрические или больше динамические? Просто интересно. И еще, Вы в начале темы писали, что думаете, что у Вас это из-за атланта. Это подтвердилось, или все-таки это именно мышечная проблема у Вас? Скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## anbhp79 (23 Мар 2017)

Макс и как стало у тебя с давлением? Норма?


----------



## Maks07 (24 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте, упражнения изометрические направленные на увеличение подвижности в шейном и грудном отделе. Был блок на верхнем уровне шеи, ограничивалось подвижность. Мышцы шеи тоже были напряжены, сейчас уже хорошо.Плюс всд у меня есть и когда начинает шалить вегетатика появляются  разные симптомы))).Спасибо и вам крепкого здоровья желаю!



anbhp79 написал(а):


> Макс и как стало у тебя с давлением? Норма?


Давление хоть в космос 110/70 )))


----------



## DBy (24 Мар 2017)

Спасибо, Максим. Держите нас в курсе - вон сколько за Вами людей наблюдает  Было бы здорово раз и расклонировать докторов Ступиных для всех городов, чтобы всех вылечили. И чтобы в школе нас учили как здоровье сохранять. А всд это оно у всех. Сначала мы все были здоровы, а потом раз и нет, вот нервы и сдали.


----------



## La murr (24 Мар 2017)

DBy написал(а):


> Было бы здорово раз и расклонировать докторов Ступиных для всех городов, чтобы всех вылечили


Доктор Ступин единственный, уникальный!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2017)

Ага, лучше клонировать тех пациентов которые выздоравливают!
Вот что придумать с теми кому врачи не помогают!
Врачи не боги.


----------



## anbhp79 (5 Апр 2017)

Макс привет, расскажи как твое самочувствие?


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, что за такой чудесный антидепрессант, который убирает проблемы с вегетатикой? Подскажите моим неврологам? Может меня склонировать чуть получиться:-(


----------



## Maks07 (11 Апр 2017)

Привет, а жизнь то налаживается, бывает дистония о себе даёт знать но я на этом не зацикливаюсь, голова не кружится самое главное и я чувствую себя хорошо. Купил новую машину, ищу сейчас хорошо оплачиваемую работу. 
Фёдор Петрович мне очень помог и я ему очень благодарен за это!


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Апр 2017)

@Maks07, как даёт о себе знать дистония? Онемение, например плеча,  это дистония?


----------



## Maks07 (13 Апр 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Maks07, как даёт о себе знать дистония? Онемение, например плеча,  это дистония?


У меня как перенервничаю бывает слабость и упадки сил, голова слегка покружится( непостоянно как раньше быстро проходит) , руки немного потрясуться. Онемения у меня не было поэтому я даже и не знаю что вам сказать.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Апр 2017)

@Maks07, спасибо,просто тоже не могу расслабить этот верхний грудной, началось вроде с дистонии, или я так думаю.


----------



## АлексейТ (14 Апр 2017)

В двух словах дистония это нарушение тонуса сосудов,как правило их спазм(обычно вен),могут спазмировать сосуды в каком то одном месте или сразу в нескольких,как правило сосуды мозга в этом обязательно участвуют.Отсюда и появляются остальные симптомы - онемения,покалывания,головные боли - у всех по разному.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, спазм вен?


----------



## АлексейТ (14 Апр 2017)

После того начал плохо себя чувствовать наблюдаю подобное постоянно на венах рук - вены стягивает так как будто их под вакуум откачивают,вместо вен образуются бороздки,начинают неметь пальцы рук.Когда было обострение чувствовалось что вены вытягивают из рук,ног.


----------



## Maks07 (14 Июл 2017)

Всем привет у меня всё хорошо собираюсь жениться и детишек хочется. Работаю на новой интересной работе, все проблемы которые были из за блока с0-с1-с2 прошли. Головокружений нет, давление норма, предобморочных состояний тоже нет, на машине езжу нет как раньше при наборе скорости дурноты. Сам тоже стараюсь, веду здоровый образ жизни отказался от алкоголя и сигарет. Стараюсь чаще бывать на свежем воздухе, катаюсь на велике по 20км в день на выходных. Пью антидипрессанты, хожу в центр к Федору Петровичу к психологу. Так как бывают небольшие панические атаки, но и от них избавлюсь в ближайшем будущем. 
Всем желаю найти "своего" доктора как я нашёл Федора Петровича и его команду!
Сам я родом из Нальчика и когда все началось был дома, лучших врачей республики подключили через родственников. Никто не мог мне помочь, ставили диагнозы ДЭП- 2 СТЕПЕНИ СЛОЖНОГО ГЕНЕЗА С ТРАНЗИТОРНЫМИ ИШЕМИЧЕСКИМИ АТАКАМИ, другие говорили что это всё опухоль в мозге и нужно вскрывать черепную коробку и вырезать её но это будет не дёшево и мне повезло есть специалист ) это прям меня взбодрило тогда (я очень мнительный по натуре человек хотелось удавиться тогда) 
На мой вопрос почему я не могу назад голову запрокинуть как будто что то заблокировано, говорили тогда так не делай, к мануальщика не в коем случае не ходи, да и вообще что ты от нас хочешь все анализы у тебя хорошие, иди к психиатру у тебя все нервы надоел)))
Не болейте! Всем крепкого здоровья!


----------



## Serg33 (14 Июл 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> анализы у тебя хорошие, иди к психиатру у тебя все нервы надоел)))


Вот и я думаю что при остеохондрозе психиатр если и поможет то не на долго.
Сначало надо лечить основную причину!


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Июл 2017)

@Maks07, как долго Вам убирали этот блок?
Абсолютно дикие симптомы, с потерей чувстаительность мышц, наверное это и есть "ёжик в тумане", не берут это дело антидепресанты, у кинезиолога сегодня была, крутил меня потихоньку, я даже не пойму, как он получился, этот блок. 
Я тут местную поликлинику удивила, сказав, что я не чувствую мышц, они как вата, хотя я на этом хожу, пытаюсь думать что это депрессия, гуляю специально, долго, не сама, чтобы не думать, что там зажато, вчера целый вечер по Невскому гуляли, куча рок групп  Но это состояние остаётся, пытаюсь думать, что это депрессия, но состояние от антидепров не лучше, причём чем дольше их пью, тем не лучше. Проверила на полный "бзик", тест на айкю решаю совсем не плохо, но это так, от испуга проверка, голова, это мой хлеб, и на работе могу все делать.
У меня от чего-то вообще аут был, я ночью проснулась, деревянная полностью, от ужаса бросилась делать зарядку, деревянность с утра прошла немного. 
Я думаю, на счёт депрессии, но то, что тянул сегодня кинезиолог, на Неё Не ПОХОЖЕ. 
И зарядки не помогают.
Вопрос, в следующем, блок сняли сразу? 
Что психолог говорит, не бояться блока под затылком, по большому счету я и не боюсь, страшнее чем было, наверное уже не куда. Скажите пожалуйста:
Сколько сеансов делал Фёдор Петрович?
Были ли эти сеансы жёсткие?
Болели ли у Вас при этом блоке стопы? 
Если есть время, напиши в личку, или можно сюда. 
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2017)

Не люблю вмешиваться в разговор, но, простите, не выдержал.
Боли в стопах от бока в шее?
Это как?
Это по какой анатомии?

Может все же посмотреть на свои плоскостопые ноги и сделать им стельки!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да, плоскостопие, ответь в моей теме, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2017)

??? Где?


----------



## Maks07 (21 Сен 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Maks07, как долго Вам убирали этот блок?
> ...Скажите пожалуйста:
> Сколько сеансов делал Фёдор Петрович?
> Были ли эти сеансы жёсткие?
> ...


Ничего не болело,  непонимаю причём здесь стопы))) 
У Фёдора Петровича в центре был около 9 раз, блок сняли не сразу где-то на третий сеанс после массажа, лучше стало через день или два голова не кружится тьфу тьфу и по сей день,  дурнота также из головы ушла.
Советую попасть на приём к Фёдору Петровичу если "его" что то есть он вам поможет, ну и к психотерапевту за антидепрессантами))) Книги доктора Курпатова обязательно прочитать.


----------



## Евгений75 (22 Сен 2017)

У меня как-то давно, когда долго болела голова, развели "именитые" кинезиологи на стельки. Голова не прошла, а вот ноги от них заболели. Если кому надо дам контакты, куда ходить не следует. Вылечилось всё выкидыванием стелек.


----------



## Serg33 (22 Сен 2017)

@Евгений75, вот у меня одна пара обуви китайские красовки со стельками и одна пара обуви красовки более мегкие без ортопедических стелек и стал замечать что в более мягких красовках лучше себя чувствую чем в жестких с ортостельками.
Короче тут или дело в самой обуви или все же ещё стельки мешают.

После раздумий прихожу к выводу что обувь должна быть максимально естественной т.е. ступня должна по минимуму её ощущать тогда будет все гуд иначе бы природа сделала ступню жесткой как камень ;-)))


----------



## Евгений75 (22 Сен 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> После раздумий прихожу к выводу что обувь должна быть максимально естественной т.е. ступня должна по минимуму её ощущать тогда будет все гуд иначе бы природа сделала ступню жесткой как камень ;-)))


Вот именно. Поэтому всякие форм тотикс, или как они там, необходимы исключительно для повышения благосостояния точки продаж.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2017)

Евгений75 написал(а):


> Вот именно. Поэтому всякие форм тотикс, или как они там, необходимы исключительно для повышения благосостояния точки продаж.


Евгений, вот как придете с невралгией Мортона, так сами и попросите стельки.
Все имеет показания.
В том числе и комфортная обувь. 
Походите в лаптях и потом в кроссовках, а потом в кроссовках со стелькой для вашей стопы.
Что выберите? 
Думаю то, в чем комфортнее?

Так и при плоскостопии. В Армию даже не берут, не задумывались почему?


----------



## Евгений75 (22 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В Армию даже не берут, не задумывались почему?


Когда всё делается с умом, оно и правильно выходит. А когда на любое плоскостопие, которое даже и не болит, пытаются натянуть стельки - это уже похоже на развод


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Походите в лаптях и потом в кроссовках, а потом в кроссовках со стелькой для вашей стопы.
> Что выберите?
> Думаю то, в чем комфортнее?


Наверно, не стоит обсуждать ортопедические стельки в этой теме, но раз уж зашёл разговор...

Почему старая, разношенная обувь для ноги, как правило, комфортней, чем новая? Может быть, потому, что она уже "обтоптана" под владельца? Так сказать, индивидуально обработана. 

Значит, любая новая обувь, как и любые стельки (даже ортопедические), внесут свои изменения в механику движений, в сложившийся стереотип, так?

Тогда, значит, и подходить к этому нужно с большой осторожностью? Как бы не навредить, желая улучшить.


----------



## Georg_I (22 Сен 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Почему старая, разношенная обувь для ноги, как правило, комфортней, чем новая?


Почему, как правило, человек ест и любит именно тот продукт, который вызывает у него аллергию?



Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Как бы не навредить, желая улучшить.


По этой логике, мышечно-тонические синдромы лучше не лечить, плохую осанку лучше не исправлять, а походку, которую только в видеоприколах показывать - увековечить навсегда!


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Сен 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Почему, как правило, человек ест и любит именно тот продукт, который вызывает у него аллергию?


Не знаю, про какого именно человека речь, у меня, к счастью, нет аллергии на продукты, а вот мои знакомые аллергики, в большинстве своём, стараются держаться от аллергенов подальше.


Georg_I написал(а):


> По этой логике, мышечно-тонические синдромы лучше не лечить, плохую осанку лучше не исправлять, а походку, которую только в видеоприколах показывать - увековечить навсегда!


Речь была не о том, чтобы не исправлять, а о том, что делать это нужно крайне осторожно!


----------



## Georg_I (22 Сен 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Не знаю, про какого именно человека речь


Который еще не знает, что у него пищевая аллергия имеется...
А, возвращаясь к разговору о разношенных "тапках", комфортнее в них, кто же спорит. Но и цена за комфорт, например, пронированная или супинированная стопа, со всеми вытекающими.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> делать это нужно крайне осторожно!


Пресловутая золотая середина? Так ее нет! Придумали, чтобы ничего не менять в своей жизни.... как бы хуже не вышло. Так комфортнее.


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Сен 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Который еще не знает, что у него пищевая аллергия имеется...


Не попробуешь - не узнаешь. 


Georg_I написал(а):


> А, возвращаясь к разговору о разношенных "тапках", комфортнее в них, кто же спорит.


А вот нинада передёргивать! 
Я говорила не о тапках. И о таком критерии, как комфорт, первым упомянул доктор Ступин.
Туфли/ботинки тоже разные бывают. В одних ноги болят, а в других можно ходить без устали часами. И от колодки это зависит, и от супинатора, не только от фасона.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Пресловутая золотая середина? Так ее нет!


Есть!
И здесь, на форуме, об этом говорили - и о постепенности, и об умеренности.
Вот, доктор Ступин о времени ношения обуви с ортопедическими стельками:


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Привыкать надо постепенно, минут по 30-60.


Ещё где-то было об изменении высоты стельки с одной стороны при перекосе таза - кажется, подъём на 1мм в 2 недели, если не ошибаюсь (цитату, к сожалению, не нашла). Иначе спина тут же даст о себе знать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2017)

Евгений75 написал(а):


> Когда всё делается с умом, оно и правильно выходит. А когда на любое плоскостопие, которое даже и не болит, пытаются натянуть стельки - это уже похоже на развод


Неправильно.
Повторю вопрос.
Почему при плоскостопии в Армию не берут?
Не берут не потому, что болит!
А потому, что плоскостопие!
Почему?


----------



## Cant (22 Сен 2017)

Потому что сапоги у всех одинаковые? Или потому, что никто не захочет тащить на себе такого полпути на 30километровом марш-броске? Или все вместе?


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Сен 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Потому что сапоги у всех одинаковые?


А как же стельки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2017)

Кстати.


Cant написал(а):


> Потому что сапоги у всех одинаковые? Или потому, что никто не захочет тащить на себе такого полпути на 30километровом марш-броске? Или все вместе?


Правильно.
Но возможно, что и не заболит.
Солдат-то еще молодой и даже плоскостопия нога имеет пока резервы и может приспособиться под любую обувь.
А все равно не берут! В мирное время?
Почему?


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А как же стельки?


Вы смеетесь, а в Европе делают и солдатам и оплачивают страховые компании эти стельки.
Почему?


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А все равно не берут! В мирное время?
> Почему?


А разве не берут?
Или от степени плоскостопия зависит?

Вот, навскидку в интернете нашлось:
"После последних поправок в законодательстве, плоскостопие 2 степени дает лишь некоторые ограничения в условиях службы, например такого призывника не отправят в воздушно-десантные войска, а никак не освобождение от службы. Поэтому, ответом на Ваш вопрос будет «да, берут».

С плоскостопием третьей степени юноше должна ставиться категория «В», и выдаваться военный билет, однако важным фактором является закрепление жалоб на болевой синдром в медицинских документах и актах."


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А разве не берут?
> 
> Вот, навскидку в интернете нашлось:...
> "С плоскостопием третьей степени юноше должна ставиться категория «В», и выдаваться военный билет, однако важным фактором является закрепление жалоб на болевой синдром в медицинских документах и актах."


Вот ОНО!
Вот КЛЮЧЕВОЕ!
Если болит, то уже и не берем, считай инвалид для Армии.
А если не болит,  то год службы (а не два как раньше) не изменить ситуацию.
Осталось только стельки им сделать, чтобы позже заболело.


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А если не болит, то год службы (а не два как раньше) не изменить ситуацию.


А разве сейчас не для всех один год службы, вместо двух, как было раньше? Независимо от наличия/отсутствия плоскостопия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2017)

Один для всех, потому и степень можно 2, а не первую.


----------



## Cant (22 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати.
> 
> Правильно.
> Но возможно, что и не заболит.
> ...


Как вариант, может, строй держать не может?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Как вариант, может, строй держать не может?


Строй держит, но с большими затратами и напряжением и от этого у него могут заболеть ноги раньше стандартного, значит Государство потеряет работника.
Поэтому Государство не берет его в Армию, только в военное время, из чисто меркантильных соображений. Что бы дольше был работоспособен.

А ларчик открывается просто!
Нет своей рессоры на стопах, заменяй ее стельками.
Дольше будешь выгодным для Государства и семьи.


----------



## Georg_I (22 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> значит Государство потеряет работника





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Дольше будешь выгодным для Государства и семьи.


С трудом верится! Не настолько у нас государство заботливое. Скорее всего есть еще какая-то причина...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2017)

Я человек военный-Государственный.
Меня так учили и я это вижу и сейчас.
Это мы не заботимся о Государстве.


----------



## Serg33 (23 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А ларчик открывается просто!
> Нет своей рессоры на стопах, заменяй ее стельками.
> Дольше будешь выгодным для Государства и семьи.


А почему у молодых юношей нет рессоры на стопах, никак первый признак дисплазии соеденительной ткани раз связки растянуты уже с малых лет на стопах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> А почему у молодых юношей нет рессоры на стопах, никак первый признак дисплазии соеденительной ткани раз связки растянуты уже с малых лет на стопах?


И это конечно, но!
Если бы этот юноша игра в баскетбол, то у него сформировалась "стопа баскетболиста"-это когда стопа наоборот, полукругом, от гиперразвитых мышц подошвы.

Гиперплазия это важно, Но это не ВСЕ!

А почему гиперплазии стало больше?
Знаете?


----------



## Serg33 (23 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему гиперплазии стало больше?
> Знаете?


Нет не знаем?
Что то не похоже что бы ее стало больше. Молодежь все больше просиживает за мониторами, спорт не доступен везде бабки просят. Наоборот плоскостопия все больше и больше, учитывая что и обувь шьют не правильную из китайских дешевых подошв.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2017)

Это конечно важно, но главное генетика.
Раньше перед свадьбой бабки вели невесту в баню и осматривали. Если бледная, худая, узкобедрая, ноги не кривоваты, гипермобильная, то в невестки не брали.
Какие от нее дети! Она и родить-то не сможет.
Сильнейший выживал.
А теперь красивейший.


----------



## Serg33 (23 Сен 2017)

Ну дык прогресс он такой, раньше требовались сильные и здоровые а теперь судя по всему уклон идет в сторону интиллекта но зато физически более слабые, вот еще бы природа что нить с хребтом придумала что бы офисный кластер мог спокойно рабочий день отсиживать )))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2017)

Так об этом и речь!
Теперь нужны другие.
Не крепкие и здоровые, а умные и усидчивые!


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Сен 2017)

Стельки,  если не стопа Мортона,  наоборот расслабляют стопы, или только я так думаю? У меня одна стопа зажата,  со стельки ходить не могу,  по моему хуже,  но я не правильно деланая,  мне на каблуках лучшие, там позвоночник автоматом выпрямляется,  на ровной подошве и со стелькой я мучаюсь.
Стопа с шеей не знаю как связана,  но мне чётко тянет стопу со стороны мизинца,  ту же полупопицу,  что-то под нижними ребрами,  потом шею с боку,  ктобы расшифровал,  что это такое,  с антидепресантами тоже тянет, все это происходит,  когда я сижу,  ходить мне легче.


----------



## mailfort (11 Сен 2019)

"На мой вопрос почему я не могу назад голову запрокинуть как будто что то заблокировано, говорили тогда так не делай..."
Тоже интересует ответ!
Я не могу не то, что запрокинуть, даже прямо сделать. Даже если пытаться сделать прямо идет страшное ухудшение в мозге.


----------



## BlackND (12 Сен 2019)

а я могу и наверх посмотреть и по сторонам но какое то ощущение ежика в тумане в голове есть..прям вот как то порой бывает до панических атак в субботу двину на очередной МРТ ШОП. хочу у невролога еще выпросить направление на снимок 1-2 позвонка через открытый рот.
и в шее как то не очень особенно в верхней части..на глаза давит..(


----------



## илья1980 (14 Янв 2021)

походу и мне в люберцы пора


----------

